# Question for those with Nikon d5100's



## TamiAz (Dec 26, 2011)

From what I've read, you cannot increase the shutter speed above 1/200's when using flash. Is this correct? I just want to make sure. Thanks!!


----------



## matthewo (Dec 26, 2011)

Yea the on camera flash only goes up to that fast


----------



## KmH (Dec 26, 2011)

TamiAz said:


> From what I've read, you cannot increase the shutter speed above 1/200's when using flash. Is this correct? I just want to make sure. Thanks!!


Yes, that is correct. Your D5100 only has X Sync with flash. 

The D90 and up have a featured called Auto FP Sync for using faster than the fastest X Sync shutter speeds with Nikon hot shoe flash units that support Auto FP sync. Auto FP Sync does not work with any Nikon built-in flash

It really helps if you under stand how the camera works.

The shutter has 2 curtains. Nikon calls then the front and rear custains.

The front curtain opens so the image sensor can 'see' the image the lens is projecting. The shutter speed set determines how long the snsor gets to see-the-light- before the rear shutter curtain closes and stops the exposure.

The X-Sync speed is the fastest shutter speed where both shutter curtains are open. At 1/250 on your D5100 the rear curtain starts closing before the first shutter curtain is fully open, and both shutter curtains block a small postion of the image sensor from seeing-the-light.

One of the settings on your camera determines if a flash fires at the instant the front shutter curtain is fully open, or a the instant the rear shutter curtain starts to close. Each captures a different motion stopping effect if there is sufficient ambient light to be recorded in the scene. (see page 52 of the D5100 user's manual)

When using flash, shutter speed is no longer needed to stop motion. The duration of the flash of light is shorter than the X-Sync speed of the camera, 1/200. Your D5100 pop-up flash at full power likely has a duration of about 1/900 of a second. As the pop up flash power level is turned down the duration of the flash gets even shorter.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> TamiAz said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've read, you cannot increase the shutter speed above 1/200's when using flash. Is this correct? I just want to make sure. Thanks!!
> ...



Thanks for the info..You sure know you stuff!!   How long have you been into photography??  

I'm a little disappointed my shutter speed can't go higher..I was watching a video on flash and ambient light and was looking forward to trying something out. Oh well.

I'm not familiar with off camera flash..If I had the flash off the camera, would I be able to increase my shutter speed with the flash?


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been doing photography for 30+ years.

No, you would still need a Auto FP sync capable camera and flash unit to use a shutter speed faster than 1/200.

In Auto FP sync, or what Canon calls HSS (High Speed Sync) the flash unit has to fire several times to provide light to the image sensor during a single exposure, because the shutter curtains are never fully open.

The faster the shutter speed the closer the 2 shutter curtains are to each other making a narrower and narrower slit.

The narrower the slit the more times the flash unit has to fire during the exposure to provide each part of the image sensor the same amount of light.

*BUT! 
*The flash unit has to recharge between powerful flashes, and that limits how powerful each flash can be when the shutter speed is faster than the X-sync speed and the flash unit has to fire multiple times during a single exposure..

A hot shoe flash unit fired at full power takes from a couple to several seconds to recharge, but at lower power setting can fire multiple times on a charge.

As shutter speed gets shorter, the power the flash fires at has to be reduced.


----------



## 365 (Dec 27, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> No, you would still need a Auto FP sync capable camera and flash unit ti use a shytter speed faster than 1/200.
> 
> In Auto FP sync, or what Canon calls HSS (High Speed Sync) the flash unit has to fire several times to provide light to the image sensor during a single exposure, because the shutter curtains are never fully open.
> 
> ...



Is this also true for say, a d7000? I'm having a time with this myself...just got a sb 900 for Christmas  and would love to try some off camera flash with high speed sync but I can't seem to figure it out....and yes, I've rtfm


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 27, 2011)

365 said:


> Is this also true for say, a d7000? I'm having a time with this myself...just got a sb 900 for Christmas  and would love to try some off camera flash with high speed sync but I can't seem to figure it out....and yes, I've rtfm



In camera flash for D7000 can go up to 1/320 shutter speed.  I've tried 1/8000 shutter speed using a SB800 and 2 SB600's.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 27, 2011)

365 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hit the menu button, press the pencil icon, go to bracketing/flash..You should be able change it there.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2011)

365 said:


> ....and yes, I've rtfm


Both of them?  The D7000 (page 278 - Flash Control Mode "Advanced wireless lighting") and SB-910 user's manuals?

In the custom Settings menu *e1* set the D7000 for 1/320s (Auto FP) asnd you are limited to the P and A shooting modes.

When the SB-910 is used off the camera you only have 5 of the custom settings modes available: TTL, 
A, GN, M, and RPT.


----------

